# BasementJack's Equipment



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Sources: 
Pioneer DVD/SACD/DVD-A combo player
Pioneer 3080 LaserDisk Player
Xbox 360 - now with HD-DVD drive - thanks to the wife for the B-Day gift!

Amplification:
Rotel RMB-1075 5 channel amp, and RSX1056 receiver, used as a AVPreamp

Speakers:
Paradigm Reference Studio Series 2:
Studio 60's for the fronts
Studio CC for the center
ADP for the surrounds
Servo 15 for the sub

Also have a pair of Mourdant Short THX surround speakers I use in the 7.1 surround setup.

Projector:
None at the moment, looking to make a purchase to replace an old Sharp C30 LCD.
Requirements are that it must work from my glass window in the rear of the room 16 feet from the screen. 

Screen: Currently a Da-Lite pull down
Future?

Pictures of the room (with some old equipment):
www.basementjack.com


----------

